# Horns in S. TX?



## bbnatrL7 (Dec 20, 2009)

Was thinking of going the horn route instead of kickpod seeing that I have plenty of room under dash and only small console (69 El Camino).

Been awhile since I've heard some so was wondering if anybody in S. TX had some installed I could hear. Just trying to get a good idea of what I'd be getting into.. no local audio shops carry ID, Illusion,Veritas, USD.. (corpus christi, Tx)

So if u got some horns collecting dust on your shelf.. hit me up as well. Been watching the classifieds of course but they go quick. 

Will be looking to do old school theme for the old school ride.. but I want it to sound crisp, clean, tight.. no wall of subs thats for sure. Think more mid 90's Iasca install.. not too flashy.. some fiberglass, vinyl.. be looking for some old school amps as well.

Thanks, Todd


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

have you considered contacting Eric Stevens directly? he still sells the horns he sold when he owned ID


----------



## bbnatrL7 (Dec 20, 2009)

Definitely considered it.. but figured he was PLENTY busy already with work designing his new stuff. Haven't heard any kind of release date for his new stuff either


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

trust me he always has time to sell some horns  go ahead and give him a pm or email


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

If you ever in the Houston Area and wanna listen to some horns your are welcome .


----------



## KrackerG (Jan 18, 2011)

I have an old (new, old stock) USD waveguides that I may part with. They are the full sized horns, not sure the actual dimensions but I can measure them. 

I was going to install them in my "next" sound-off car, but i know that will never happen..


----------

